#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Gas Well Deliquification

## ZHONGHAI

i am looking for the book -Gas Well Deliquification, want to obtain your help if you have the book,Thanks for your help in advance

See More: Gas Well Deliquification

----------


## jsusilo

Gas Well Deliquification, Second Edition (Gulf Drilling Guides) 
by James F. Lea, Henry V. Nickens, Mike R. Wells  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

and

Gas Well Deliquification: Solutions to Gas Well Liquid Loading Problems 
by James F. Lea, Henry V. Nickens, Mike R. Wells, Michael Wells  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dairi

Thank you

----------


## dairi

bro,
can you upload this to filefactory.

Gas Well Deliquification, Second Edition (Gulf Drilling Guides)
by James F. Lea, Henry V. Nickens, Mike R. Wells
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting.

----------


## jsusilo

Gas Well Deliquification, Second Edition (Gulf Drilling Guides)
by James F. Lea, Henry V. Nickens, Mike R. Wells

Here is another link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ZHONGHAI

thank you ,jsusilo,please let me know if you need some assistance,i am greatly glad to offer it.

----------


## jlosada

Thanks

----------


## nnelson

thnk, great book.

----------


## Geobatrinca

> i am looking for the book -Gas Well Deliquification, want to obtain your help if you have the book,Thanks for your help in advance



I have this book pdf format 10 MB. Pls send me an email to geobatrinca@yahoo.com

----------


## Geobatrinca

I have this book in pdf format 10 MB. Send me an email to geobatrinca@yahoo.com

----------


## Slavisa

I am looking for the following books:
1. Dunning, H. N., et al.: Using foaming agents for removal of liquids from gas wells, Monograph 11, Bureau of Mines, Am. Gas Assoc., New York, NY, 1961
2. Letz, R.S.: Capillary strings to inject surfactants, SWPSC School on de-watering gas wells, Lubbock, TX, April 24, 2001

Does anybody have them in pdf format. Thank you.

----------


## 06pg22

i ve complete data on it. including above book.
u can mail me at 06pg22@gmail.com
But i want data relating use of jet pumps with coiled tubing for unloading gas wells,

----------


## Steve13

+



Could you re-upload this book? "Gas wells deliquification" 
I'm writing my ending work of my study and this book is very important for me. 

Thx
DamianSee More: Gas Well Deliquification

----------


## AKazak

Please re-upload both books.
Thank you in advance!

----------


## vpr008

Can anybody please share book "Gas wells deliquification" ?
Thanks.

----------


## patoncho

Link below. Join and visit in browser

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

download/jwx83z079ss059i/

Gas+Well+Deliquification%2C+2nd+Ed+%282008%29.pdf

----------


## GotamDas

I can't download the book, please anybody email me this book at gotamdas20@yahoo.com

----------


## zamc

Thanks me got it....

----------


## sirius_lot

Thanks man. try the mediafire link he posted.

It's a continuation

----------

